# Proper spelling of Lacey/Lacie/Laci/Lacy??



## JViti

OK so, hubby and I have decided on Lacey for our baby if its a girl. I know 4 Laceys. Each one has a different spelling. What is the proper spelling??

Lacey
Lacie
Laci
Lacy

I know they can all be used, but i guess what I mean when I say proper is...if i were to go to a gift shop and buy a keychain for her...which spelling of Lacey would I find there???


----------



## MUMOF5

I would say the correct spelling to me is Lacey, at least that what looks most correct. X


----------



## Buffyx

Definitely Lacey :flower:


----------



## MrsKChicago

Lacey's what I've seen most often, and the furthest back (in older books, etc). The other three seem like modern trendy versions, and Lacy just makes me think of fabric ;)


----------



## RubyRainbows

Love the name Lacey - great choice! I say Lacey is the most typical spelling - but i love the "Laci" variation personally!


----------



## bumblebeexo

Lacey!


----------



## Fruitee

Lacey :) lovely name


----------



## Bevziibubble

I would spell it Lacey :)


----------



## sbl

Lacey!


----------



## 060509.x

Lacey, my baby sister's name is Lacey.


----------

